# Will a BXA work on my Atlas 10F/TH54?



## DJ Bill (Mar 11, 2013)

Will this tool post work on my 10 inch Atlas?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QUICK-CHANG...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item1c1c1c6bf4


While I realize it will not make me a machinist, I need to tool up and figured this might be a little more rigid than the old lantern I have right now. 

I was thinking, correct me if I am wrong here, that the larger BXA might be even better than the AXA that I see normally recommended for the 10 inch machines.


BTW....Should I call my lathe  TH54 or a 10F or both?  It has the motor hanging off the back, threading is done with change gears, and the bed says TH 54 on it. It does have power cross feed. 
Here's a pic for those who haven't seen it. It should link to the album.
<a href="http://s1296.beta.photobucket.com/u...F lathe cleanup/DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...10F lathe cleanup/th_DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg" border="0" alt="10F in all her glory photo DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg"></a>


----------



## davidh (Mar 11, 2013)

i think the axa would be a better fit. . . .  i have the "b" on my 12 & 13 inch lathe and they are about right.   but thats me . . . . . . .


----------



## bedwards (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a BXA on my 11" Sheldon and its a big chunk of metal hanging out there. I think my application is borderline BXA. You need to measure to the center line of the spindle and see if the AXA doesn't put you closer to where you need to be than the BXA. I don't remember what they should measure but you can get it off the internet.



bedwards


----------



## Ray C (Mar 11, 2013)

BXA will be total overkill and you'll probably find it gets in the way of doing many operations. I had a10" TH-42 (same as yours but a few inches shorter bed) and even the AXA was big on it. Aside from aestetics and agility, either AXA or BXA can handle the needs or even outperform (strength wise) even modern day lathes of the appropriate size. 


Ray


EDIT:  There's a good latitude of personal choice involved but, on my 1236, I use AXA probably 80% of the time even though I have all the same tooling and number of holders in BXA.   I personally find it easy to work with and a batch of inserts (when I buy them) cost only $150 instead of 200.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 11, 2013)

SOunds like the voice of experience has spoken..AXA it is.  Now to find a good package deal on one....I don't really think an AXA knurling setup will be too usefull so I hope I can find one without that. 

In the meantime I am getting slightly better at cobbling together setups with 3/8 HSS bits stacked in the lantern. I have one Brazed Carbide boring tool that actually is sharp enough to work also, so I'm not totally without tooling until I pull the trigger on some new stuff. Anothe rproject is setting up the 4 jaw chuck and checking to see if it is bellmouthed or not , like my 3 jaw is.  (Pulled a part out of the 3 jaw and the marks from the chuck were on a taper, and it still had a hard time holding a 3" by 6" rod. )


----------



## bedwards (Mar 11, 2013)

Enco was running a really good deal on them (Phase II) you might check there.  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=505-2253&PMPXNO=953080&PARTPG=INLMK32




bedwards


----------



## Ray C (Mar 11, 2013)

For as long as I can remember, Jeff at tools4cheap.net has the best prices on generic wedge-style QCTPs.  You'll be hard pressed to find a kit that does not contain the knurl holder -I've never seen that.  It's pretty much a standard kit package sold by many places.    On the up-side, the knurl holder does have a slot on the back side to hold a bit.

Ray





DJ Bill said:


> SOunds like the voice of experience has spoken..AXA it is. Now to find a good package deal on one....I don't really think an AXA knurling setup will be too usefull so I hope I can find one without that.
> 
> In the meantime I am getting slightly better at cobbling together setups with 3/8 HSS bits stacked in the lantern. I have one Brazed Carbide boring tool that actually is sharp enough to work also, so I'm not totally without tooling until I pull the trigger on some new stuff. Anothe rproject is setting up the 4 jaw chuck and checking to see if it is bellmouthed or not , like my 3 jaw is. (Pulled a part out of the 3 jaw and the marks from the chuck were on a taper, and it still had a hard time holding a 3" by 6" rod. )


----------



## EOD1959 (Mar 11, 2013)

I purchased an AXA wedge type from Jeff at tools4cheap.net for $148.22 shipped to Montana.
It's a perfect fit on my 12X36 1946 Atlas/Craftsman lathe.
Dennis


----------



## tripletap3 (Mar 11, 2013)

LMS has some good reference on the QCTP.  http://littlemachineshop.com/Info/qctp.php


----------



## 69thumper (Mar 11, 2013)

i use the axa series on my atlas 10f, works just fine. jeff at tools for cheap, a great company to deal with!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a BXA on my Craftsman 12" swing and I think it is fine. The AXA is what most guys choose and I was going to do the same until a machinist friend pointed out one benefit that I liked in getting the BXA instead of the AXA. If you get a BXA you can later purchase a scissor type knurl that will slide right into one of your tool holders on the BXA. You cannot do that with an AXA. Second, if you ever plan on doing any knurling on your Atlas/Craftsman you would be a fool to try knurling with a conventional knurling tool, you really need a scissor type knurl as an Atlas/Craftsman will not take the kind of punishment a pressure type conventional knurling tool will do to the brass compound nut used on an Atlas/Craftsman.


Short story long, the BXA was my choice and I have never regretted it, also, it fits my 12" just fine.

As I think about it, you said you have a 10" which a BXA might give you issues lining up on the centerline of a 10" machine, just a thought. If the centerline adjustment is not an issue then I stand by my original statement.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2013)

Bill,

10F is the Series.  TH-54 is one of at least 18 different models of 10F.  Kinda like the Land Rover or the Ford F-150, the 10" Atlas lathes came in many different flavors over many years.

On your BXA (200) versus AXA (100) question, I side with those who say AXA.  While Uncle Buck's scissor knurler comments are valid, I have seen somewhere one (might have been a custom job) that would fit or had been fitted to an AXA.

Robert D.



DJ Bill said:


> BTW....Should I call my lathe TH54 or a 10F or both? It has the motor hanging off the back, threading is done with change gears, and the bed says TH 54 on it. It does have power cross feed.
> Here's a pic for those who haven't seen it. It should link to the album.
> <a href="http://s1296.beta.photobucket.com/u...F lathe cleanup/DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...10F lathe cleanup/th_DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg" border="0" alt="10F in all her glory photo DSCN1657_zps872783a2.jpg"></a>


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 12, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Bill,
> 
> 10F is the Series.  TH-54 is one of at least 18 different models of 10F.  Kinda like the Land Rover or the Ford F-150, the 10" Atlas lathes came in many different flavors over many years.
> 
> ...



I did have second thoughts on fitting a BXA to a 10" machine. While I would dismiss those claiming the BXA has too much mass for the compound I do believe that the 2" difference in swing could potentially cause adjustment issues of the toolholders, in fact, I am convinced it would cause issues that are not relevent to a 12" swing Atlas. I would also agree that a scissor knurler mount could be machined to fit the smaller toolholders of the AXA, though I do wonder to what extent that would impact the strength of the mount if that material was to be removed from the scissor mount. In the end I know a BXA fills the bill nicely for a 12" machine, but I feel it would not be a good match for a 10" machine as virtually everyone else here has already said. Any scissor knurler fitted to a toolholder for an AXA post was without a doubt in my mind custom and machined for the application though I am all but positive. Count me in agreement with the majority since it is a 10" machine.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd like to teach the world to sing, in perfect harmony... :high5:  (LOL)...  Ok, we all agree on that one!

...

One thing I see a lot, is that new folks tend to want to jump right into carbide and bigger tooling (BXA with 3/4" shanks etc) right off the bat.  Yeah, I know, it's cool but we gotta guide them in the right direction.  AXA and BXA with 3/8 or 1/2 tooling is plenty good for anything we'll ever do in our home shops.  Darkzero (Will) also pointed-out that for some toolholing jobs, he prefers BXA with 3/4 shanks -but this is for the precision knurling he does.

In all honesty, a 12 swing lathe is, depending on how you view it, either a curse because it does well with both AXA and BXA or a blessing because it does well with both AXA and BXA :banghead:.  It also depends on how heavy/beefy the compound is.  A 12" Monarch (for example) has twice the beef on the compound as most other lathes.

Anyhow, we gotta get the word out that selecting the right size for the job is the mindset to have.

Ray


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 12, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I'd like to teach the world to sing, in perfect harmony... :high5:  (LOL)...  Ok, we all agree on that one!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Actually, I was originally set to buy an AXA post for my 12" until my machinist friend, a well seasoned guy with decades spent in industry, then later teaching the machine shop classes at the local vo-tech pointed me in the direction of the BXA which did turn out to be a great choice for my application in the end. I could see a good case to be made for either size at least for a 12" machine.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2013)

I have an AXA on my 12" Craftsman lathe and have been happy with it. I also have this scissor knurl for it witch works fine.
http://www.lathemaster.com/DUALHEADKNURLINGTOOL.htm


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 12, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> I have an AXA on my 12" Craftsman lathe and have been happy with it. I also have this scissor knurl for it witch works fine.
> http://www.lathemaster.com/DUALHEADKNURLINGTOOL.htm



Interesting, I was led to believe no such critter existed! Makes a stronger case for the AXA than it's big brother I have too!


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2013)

Uncle Buuuuckkk?  The tool man?  Didn't know such a critter existed?   -Say it ain't so!





Uncle Buck said:


> Interesting, I was led to believe no such critter existed! Makes a stronger case for the AXA than it's big brother I have too!


----------



## Dranreb (Mar 12, 2013)

Another AXA fan!

Not sure if it is just the particular AXA post I have on my 10", but I had to widen the flat on the compound by turning off a bit more of the hump than was done originally, to allow enough room for post rotation. 

Not dificult but has anyone else needed to do this?

Bernard


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 12, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Uncle Buuuuckkk?  The tool man?  Didn't know such a critter existed?   -Say it ain't so!



LOL, well, yea, it's so! was simply not aware those were even available for the AXA! Ya learn something new every day if yer lucky right! Today was my lucky day! :whiteflag:


----------



## Wierd Harold (Mar 12, 2013)

Dranreb said:


> Another AXA fan!
> 
> Not sure if it is just the particular AXA post I have on my 10", but I had to widen the flat on the compound by turning off a bit more of the hump than was done originally, to allow enough room for post rotation.
> 
> ...



I had to take about 1/2" more on mine. I think it is only on the older compounds.

HWF


----------



## caveBob (Mar 13, 2013)

*what I ended up with...*

AXA - Quick Change Tool Post Sets - Wedge Type:http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=wedgeHave been very happy with it, and as others here have said... Jeff is a good guy to deal with. As far as the knurling tool, if you want to make your own, and it will fit the AXA:Sensitive Knurling Tool   Ref: HK 1115http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Knurling_Tool.htmlIf you email them, they will sell you just the plans if you want, or you can get the plans and kit which has everything in the box to make your own...your choice.Lotsa other cool stuff there too:http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Lathe_Accessories.htmlDon't know what, but something is screwy with the formatting here when posting...


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 11, 2013)

Figured I'd post a follow up....I went with CDCO because they had a killer sale on them that ended a week or so ago, and I was able to juggle the finances enough to purchase one. I ended up paying the local machine shop $45  to fit it to my Atlas compound, which mean they shaved down the flat, threaded plate into a t shape, and they also milled a bit off my compound so it would sit flat. I was too busy making money at work to play around with making it work myself, and I had no milling machine anyhow. (That suggestion about facing it off in a lathe with a boss sticking up to fit the t slot was a good one but would have left way too little material in my case.)I haven't actually used it , I picked it up today from the MS.... but I am happy with what I got and look forward to using it. I have a crazy idea to use two sides of it at the same time, one for a cutting tool and the other for a tracer tool, to do some shape duplicating. I don't know it two sides will tighten up at the same time anyhow or if any of the tool holders will fit in there like that...but.. we will see.  Great shipping, got here really quickly .


----------

